# Kruger Park Lodge or Sanbonani 2 or 3 BR?



## abdibile (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi,

I am thinking of buying a GC South African week mainly for trading into high quality Europe and US/Caribean reasons.

How do Kruger Park Lodge and Sanbonani (quite some cheaper to buy) compare regarding international trading power?

Does it make sense to purchase a 3 BR unit instead of a 2 BR? 
I tried Redweek exchange valuation and they value the 3BRs 37% more points than 2 BRs.

Does that alos apply to RCI?

I will probably mainly exchange into 2BRs or even smaller.

Thansk a lot for your help!

Abdibile


----------



## tedk (Feb 13, 2008)

I had a Sanbonani week 30 [red week] which for some unknown reason turned into a not very good week for trading. Cannot comment on Kruger Park.
               ted


----------



## kiyotaka (Feb 14, 2008)

I have 2 br red KLP and so far my exchanges are:
99 week to HGVC Orlando, Fl (GC 2 br) in 3/00    
00 to Finisterra, Cabo, Mx (GC 1 br) in 1/01    
01 to Pueblo Bonito, Mazatlan, Mx (GC 1 br) in 1/03   
02 to Manhattan Club (GC s)  in 3/03 
03 to Bass Lake, Ca (GC 2 br)  in 8/03 
04 to Acres Beach Club in Barbados (rid 1br) in 12/05 
05 to Grand Mayan, Riviera Maya (GC 2br) in 12/04
06 to Royal Regency, France (std 1br) in 5/07
07 to Macdonald Leila Playa Rsrt, Malaga, Spain (GC3 br) in 11/08
08 to Hotel Deutschmeister, Vienna, Austria (h) in 7/09 

Needless to say, I'm happy so far.


----------



## abdibile (Feb 14, 2008)

cool, thanks!

I think, the decision is obvious, although KPL is quite some more expensive, but should be worth it.


----------

